# Single-Trails rund um Bad Kreuznach



## RJ (8. September 2004)

Ich möchte demnächst mal einen Tag unter der Woche freinehmen und die schönen Single-Trails abfahren, die wir als Clubtour schon zweimal geradelt sind. Was ich noch weiß ist der Startpunkt, Kuhberg, und die erste Station, Alte Baumburg, von dort aus ins Tal nach KH. Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich die Strecke wiederfinde, gibt es Wandermarkierungen auf dem Weg zur Baumburg_? Oder ist die Tour irgenwo dokumentiert?

Es grüßt euch 

Robert, der endlich wieder "onbike und online" ist.


----------



## xico (8. September 2004)

Hi RJ,

ich fahre die Trails um Bad Münster sehr oft. Hier im Forum findest du richtig gute Wegbeschreibungen (http://www.mtb-news.de/tourguide/tour.php?id=2 - hoffe das funktioniert). Ansonsten sind auf der Homepage des Mountainbike-Club Ingelheim zwei schöne Touren zu finden...

Grüße Xico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (9. September 2004)

Hallo Robert !

Da Du ja nicht gerade der Unfitteste bist, kann ich Dir eigentlich guten GEwissens meine Lieblingstour in KH, "Schatz im Silbersee", empfehlen.

Da ist alles drin, was das herz begehrt   

Hab auch irgendwann mal die WEgbeschreibung auf die Homepage gestellt: 
http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/touren/silbersee.htm
da stehen auch die wanderwegsmarkierungen drin.

Empfehle Dir allerdings noch eine Variante: bei km 29,5 fahre rechts statt links und fahre bergauf weiter bis zum bi(r)kerhof. dort halte dich am anfang der wiese links am waldrand entlang und biege nach 200m scharf links in den singletrail ein. erster abzweig rechts steil runter. supergeiler trail bergab !

unten fährst du dann auf der wiese links durch den tunnel und hältst dich geradeaus nach norheim. hier stößt du dann wieder auf die beschriebene route nach norheim ein und fährst ab km 32,1 wieder nach der beschreibung. 

wenn du dann noch ganz gut drauf sein solltest, fährst du bei km 35,8 noch ne extraschleife, indem du nicht rechts - links fährst, sondern rechts auf den BME10 und dann geradeaus dem singletrail leicht bergauf folgst, der dann aber zur traumhaften trailabfahrt wird. zum schluß kommt dann ein stück, das so steil ist, dass du nur noch passagier bist   aber alles fahrbar... unten kurz links dann treppe runter bis ende des trails - rechts vorfahren bis zur straße die wieder rauf zur bastei führt. dort dann wieder bei 35,8 in die normale route einsteigen. dieser schlenker macht ca. 120 zusätzliche hm aus.

dann hoffe ich mal, dass du gutes wetter hast.

kleiner tipp zum schluß: kaufe dir die topogr. karte "mittlere nahe" 25.000er mit wanderwegen. da kannst du dann auch alles nachvollziehen und du bist sicherer im trailfinden.

viel spaß !


----------

